# Besieged Mexican town cheers arrival of soldiers



## ScienceRocks (May 25, 2013)

*Besieged Mexican town cheers arrival of soldiers*
Charlotte Observer ^  | May. 20, 2013 | MARK STEVENSON 

Soldiers flood western Mexico to protect towns | CharlotteObserver.com



> Mexico's top security officials promised Tuesday that a new federal offensive to rescue towns besieged by the Knights Templar drug cartel in western Michoacan state would stay "until there is security and peace for all state residents."
> 
> Interior Secretary Miguel Osorio Chong and his national security team met with local officials in the state capital of Morelia at a time of escalating tensions in Michoacan, where communities mistrustful of state authorities have been creating their own vigilante forces for protection against the cartels.
> 
> Michoacan is the Mexican state most visibly dominated by a drug cartel



So we're allowing these people to flood into our nation? No military on our borders to keep these thugs out.


----------



## waltky (Jul 25, 2013)

Knights Templar cartel stages a coordinated series of ambushes...

*MEXICO'S DRUG WAR BOILS OVER AGAIN IN MICHOACAN*
_Jul 24,`13  -- Mexico's rough western state of Michoacan, producer of avocados and waves of migrants, is proving just as painful a thorn in the side of President Enrique Pena Nieto as it was for his predecessor, Felipe Calderon._


> Coming off a stunning success with the capture of Zetas cartel leader Miguel Angel Trevino Morales, Pena Nieto almost immediately was plunged back into the bloody reality of Mexico's drug war this week as gunmen believed to be working for the Knights Templar cartel staged a coordinated series of ambushes on federal police convoys Tuesday.  Attacks continued until almost midnight Tuesday, wounding at least five federal police officers. The death toll from the clashes stood at 20 gunmen and four federal police. About 15 people were injured in the attacks, in which gunmen hijacked trucks and buses to block highways.
> 
> Pena Nieto sent thousands of troops and federal police to the area two months ago seeking to regain control of the state from the Knights Templar, just as his predecessor periodically deployed forces to Michoacan, which is Calderon's home state. While residents initially cheered the latest arrival and some recently formed self-defense groups agreed to put down their arms, the calm was short-lived.  The cartel's deep local roots and proven capacity for violence could make Michoacan the graveyard of Pena Nieto's pledge to reduce drug violence.  "They are challenging the Mexican state on an equal footing," said Edgardo Buscaglia, a senior scholar at Columbia University who studies organized crime in Latin America, noting that in many areas of Michoacan the Knights Templar gang is the de-facto law. "You have state vacuums in Mexico that are not covered by any kind of institutional framework ... and the cartels are moving in to capture pieces of the state."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 17, 2013)

Key Gulf cartel leader bagged...

*Mexico Captures Cartel Chief; Find 23 Bodies*
_August 17, 2013 > Mexican authorities have captured a key leader of the Gulf Cartel drug smuggling organization who has been wanted in the United States since 2008._


> Mario Ramirez Trevino was arrested Saturday near the border with Texas.  The U.S. State Department had offered a $5 million reward for Ramirez Trevino.  Also Saturday, at least 23 bodies have been found in western Mexico where local vigilante groups are battling drug cartels for control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 18, 2013)

Two top drug lord captures give Mexico some confidence...

*MEXICO'S NEW GOV'T FOLLOWS OLD DRUG WAR STRATEGY*
_Aug 18,`13  -- With the capture of two top drug lords in little more than a month, the new government of President Enrique Pena Nieto is following an old strategy it openly criticized for causing more violence and crime._


> Mario Armando Ramirez Trevino, a top leader of Mexico's Gulf Cartel, was detained Saturday in a military operation near the Texas border, just weeks after the arrest of the leader of the brutal Zetas cartel near another border city, Nuevo Laredo.  Interior Secretary Miguel Angel Osorio Chong took his post in December saying the strategy of former President Felipe Calderon to take out cartel leaders only made drug gangs more dangerous and violent. The new administration would focus less on leaders and more on reducing violence, he said.
> 
> Yet the new strategy appears almost identical to the old. The captures of Ramirez and top Zeta Miguel Angel Trevino Morales could cause a new spike in violence with battles over leadership of Mexico's two major cartels.  "The strategy of the military is exactly the same," Raul Benitez, a security expert at Mexico's National Autonomous University, said Sunday. "It's not a failure of the new government. It's the reality they face ... Changing strategy is a very slow process. In the short term, you have to act against the drug-trafficking leaders."
> 
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Aug 18, 2013)

And still they flood over the US border while Homeland Security is busy feeling up LOL's at airports.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 18, 2013)

Just say no to drugs. problem solved.


----------



## waltky (Aug 18, 2013)

More dead bodies found in Mexico's drug war zone...

*Bodies found in Mexican drug war zone*
_Mon, Aug 19, 2013 - HOT LAND: Officials reported at least 23 bodies in Michoacan and Guerro states, where the government is struggling to control fighting between cartels and vigilante groups_


> At least 23 bodies were found in two neighboring states in western Mexico where drug cartels, vigilantes and security forces have been fighting for much of the year, authorities said on Saturday.  The Michoacan State Prosecutors Office said that nine bodies  hands bound and shot  were found on an abandoned property near the town of Buenavista Tomatlan along with a sign indicating that they may have been members of the Knights Templar cartel.  The remote area near the Jalisco State border has suffered a wave of violence for most of the year, as self-defense groups have risen up to battle the Knights Templar, which controls the territory through killings and extortion.  Authorities say some of these groups are supported by a rival cartel, Jalisco New Generation, which is also fighting the Knights Templar. The groups deny that.
> 
> The sign found next to the bodies read: For those who continue to support the Knights Templar, we are here, united, prosecutors spokesman Alejandro Arellano said.  The note was signed with the initials of the New Generation, as well as the initials GC, indicating a community-based, self-defense group.  The government of Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto sent thousands of troops and federal police to the area in May to regain control of the state. While residents initially cheered the arrival and some self-defense groups agreed to put down their arms, the calm was short-lived.  Even as the government claims that killings across Mexico are down, it has struggled to come up with an effective strategy for Michoacan and neighboring Guerrero State, an area known as Tierra Caliente, or Hot Land, for its climate.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 24, 2013)

33 Mutilated Corpses Found Buried In Mexico...

*33 mutilated corpses found buried in Mexico drug lands*
_22 Nov.`13 ~ Bodies showing signs of torture were discovered on border of states where rival cartels operate_


> At least 33 mutilated corpses have been found buried in an area of western Mexico where drug cartels are battling each other, officials said on Friday, the latest in a series of grisly finds amid a scourge of gang-related violence.  The bodies, which showed signs of torture, were found in 19 ditches in La Barca, on the border between the states of Michoacan and Jalisco, where a clutch of rival cartels operate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 24, 2013)

See what our war on drugs is doing?

Time to legalize and tax!


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 24, 2013)

Legalize drugs, start with krocidil, then spice, then bath salts.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 24, 2013)

Templar Knights??? That is this cartels name?? Oy.


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2017)

Knights Templar Federico "N" captured...




*Mexico arrests Knights Templar Cartel leader linked to 35 murders*
_March 27, 2017  -- Mexico's National Security Commission, or CNS, said Federal Police officers captured a leader of the Knights Templar Cartel who is connected to at least 35 murders._


> The CNS said the suspect -- identified as Federico "N" -- is accused of kidnapping and extortion and is considered a generator of violence linked to 35 homicides. He was arrested in the state of Nayarit and then taken to a maximum security prison in the state of Sinaloa, the CNS said on Saturday.
> 
> The Knights Templar Cartel, which is made up of remnants of the splintered La Familia Michoacana drug cartel, mainly operates in the state of Michoacán on Mexico's Pacific coast, south of Guadalajara.
> 
> ...


----------

